# Best receiver for my new theater room



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have all Def Tech speakers. My price range not to exceed $650 can I get something decent for that?
Thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First of all, a big welcome to Home Theater Shack! Please visit us often.

If you don't mind factory refurbished, there are several very nice receivers in that price range here:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

Yamaha, Denon, Marantz, Onkyo and Pioneer are popular brands with members here at HTS. I purchased a refurb Denon 3312 from them several months ago and it came in in perfect condition.

Don't worry about small differences in power. The difference between 120 watts and 140 watts, for example, cannot be heard. It is much more important to get the features you want, such as multiple HDMI inputs, Audyssey processing (or Yamaha's YPAO or Pioneer's MCACC), Airplay, 3D compatability if that is of interest to you, etc.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You can definitely get something decent for that... no doubt. You really can't go too wrong with any of the brands suggested, I would definitely agree with that. You're first job is figuring out what features you value, then game can start!:spend:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

As stated above many excellent options in that price range. Going refurb will also get you more for your money and you're definitely in the right place for excellent advice.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I sell alot of these Its an excwllwnt receiver with many useful features including Multi-Zone AirPlay, Pandora®, SiriusXM®, DLNA® Streaming, and vTuner®


http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-VSX-60-7-2-Channel-Network-Receiver/dp/B007X6RV5Q/ref=sr_1_10?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1349744740&sr=1-10


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and all of the advice! Trust me I will be here a lot for useful tips. I like that Pioneer it's a great price and us the things I'm looking for. Thanks again


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

What do you guys think of the Onkyo NR-717? It's around $550 or do you prefer a different one for that price?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 717 is a good receiver, Onkyo has always in the past had very good results when bench tested to actually come close to its output specifications. If you can streach your budget just a slight bit this Onkyo 809 is a stellar deal and you would have to pay quite a bit more to get better.


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I know it is $29 more than your budget....But amazon still has some tx-nr 809 $679 w/free ship. it is a step up from the 717 without the big price jump to the newer 818. I bought my 809 last year and am very happy with it. the 809 steps up from audyssey 2eq to multieq-xt and has a better amplifier section than the 717.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can get the 809 from Amazon Go for it that even a better deal :T


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

The Onkyo you originally had in mind the 717 is available until 11/21 from newegg for $490 shipped. link here.

Newegg is an authorized dealer so it is a pretty good deal. Though the 809 is a "better unit" regarding the amp and auto correction features. Note though that Onkyo has a history of issues w/the 809 (and 09 series in general - aka as the 2011 series). Heat issues specifically. I don't own either so I cannot speka from experience. If you look online in HTS forums (and many others) the Onkyo 09 series are well known for this heat issue. Not sure what if anything Onkyo does to correct it.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

What about demons they nice as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Denon as of late have been cutting corners on actual power output, smaller power supplies in many of their lower cost (under $1000) receivers. They still make a good receiver but when compared to Onkyo in the same price range they dont hold up.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't think they burn up as much either. I know onkyos are nice I had one for three years but when you spend 650 on receiver you expect to at least get five years out of it maybe more.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jpopperez said:


> I don't think they burn up as much either.


Not one person has ever proven they had one "burn up" Onkyo's will get hotter because of the larger power supply. More power = bigger power supply.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Mine did and when I called they didn't even want to help me they told me to email them I did and said I was out of warranty kick rocks. Went to radioshack sent it to repair wanted 250.00 plus labor to fix. Bought a denon 1913 with a four year service plan hopefully it won't happen to this one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What model of receiver did you have that burnt up?


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Sr606


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

did you have it in a cabinet or anything under or on top of it?


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Had it on a open glass table tv mount it was well ventalated. I loved onkyo until that happened. So far I'm very happy with denon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear this happened to you, I hope you get good results with the Denon,


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

So far so good


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I will say this I love audessey over the pioneer mcaac I wouldn't get a receiver without it!


----------

